# What kind of salt mix do you use and why?



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm coming close to needing to buy another box/pail of salt mix. I've been happy with how well Instant Ocean Reef Crystals has performed. It keeps my levels balanced in both of my 40G tanks with 10L weekly water changes. I've not had to add anything else to the tank like calcium or magnesium.

Does anyone prefer another brand? Would someone suggest the type they use is better?

My main tank has the majority of soft corals (torch, hammer, star polyp, pipe organ).


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

I use Tropic Marin. I've just always been happy with it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My suggestion would be to stick to what's been used in your tank, since you know it works. Although if you're wanting to try something new, try one of the fully synthetic salt mixes like Aquavitro Salinity. I hear very good things about it.

I use IO Reef Crystals. Works good well enough, and I have to supplement Ca, Alk and Mg anyways so why buy a more expensive salt when I have to dose on top of it anyways. That and IO RC works for me, and I still have 3 pails to work through....


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

disman_ca said:


> My main tank has the majority of soft corals (torch, hammer, star polyp, pipe organ).


Just so you know, torch and hammer (Euphyllia sp.) and pipe organs (tubipora sp.) are both stony corals.

My favourite reef salt is Tropic Marin Pro, to give my two cents =)


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.invertplanet.com/forum/f42/synthetic_salt_best_your_tank_eric_borneman-84.html

give that link a gander


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Chris S said:


> Just so you know, torch and hammer (Euphyllia sp.) and pipe organs (tubipora sp.) are both stony corals.
> 
> My favourite reef salt is Tropic Marin Pro, to give my two cents =)


Good catch. When I was typing, my original thought was about my 2 small corals in the other tank (Trachyphylliid and Lobophyllia). Thanks though as I'm still learning and do mix the different types up.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have been using ddh2o pro for the last couple of buckets and like it with having to supplement very little if any between water changes. Mag and calcium steady readings all the time


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

J-P said:


> http://www.invertplanet.com/forum/f42/synthetic_salt_best_your_tank_eric_borneman-84.html
> 
> give that link a gander


Good read, thanks.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I used to use Reef cristals and everything ok but I changed to Tropic Marin pro and Im very happy about it, after a water change the corals look so happy.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Same here after the switch from reef crystals to ddh20!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

kies1 said:


> ddh2o pro


You had me guessing on what this was but I figured it out. You mean D-D H2Ocean Pro salt mix. Sea-U-Marine sells it. Maybe I'll try it out and see how it performs.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

If you're going to buy salt, especially the more pricey brands, it's close enough to boxing day so just wait until then.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

disman_ca said:


> You had me guessing on what this was but I figured it out. You mean D-D H2Ocean Pro salt mix. Sea-U-Marine sells it. Maybe I'll try it out and see how it performs.


Yes that is what it is. So far great results with this. Mag and calcium levels are always on the higher side and mixes pretty well as well.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

i use IO on fish system
Seachem Reef on main display
Tropic Marin (non-pro) on my Nanos


----------

